# 93 altima wont start



## getpiff1020 (Jul 3, 2006)

hello i have a 93 altima auto and it will turn over but wont start like the fuel pump is not working i changed the fuel pump relay and still nothing i also checked all the fuses under the hood and in the car but when i take the fuel pump relay out and just connect wires where the fuel pump relay goes it will start i have no clue whats going on any help wuould be appreciated


----------



## southcuban (Oct 30, 2006)

check to see if u get spark and if ur fuel filter is ne good. personally if u think its the pump wit me i dont fuck wit 2 thing breaks and gas. so id go to a shop


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If the engine starts and runs when you jump the relay, there's no sense in checking for spark (obviously, if it starts...it has spark). Remove the fuel pump relay and use a test light to check for power (you should have power at two of the terminals.

If you don't have power to two terminals, you'll need to find connector E3 at the joint connector-4. What the joint connector-4 does is it takes the power from the 15 amp fuel pump fuse circuit and splits it into two power wires to the fuel pump relay. Obviously, two of the circuits at the joint connector-4 are good as you have (obviously) power to the joint connector and power to at least one terminal of the relay. You confirmed this by jumping the relay to get the pump to operate, which also tells you the pump and its ground circuit are good, as well as the circuit between the relay and the pump being good. If there is only power at one relay terminal, then either the joint connector is bad or there is a shorted or open circuit between the joint connector-4 and that particular relay terminal that is not getting power. 

If you have power to two terminals of the relay connector, and you are sure the relay is good, then the problem lies either in the black w/ yellow wire circuit between the relay and the ECM or the ECM itself. You'll need to do a resistance test of that black/yellow wire from the relay to pin 104 of the ECM. It would also not be a bad idea to check the resistance of the ECM ground circuits. If both the circuits are good, then likely the driver circuit in the ECM has failed.


----------



## Handyman2005 (May 19, 2006)

do you mean....."with"????


----------

